# New Weber genesis E310



## Bosko (Mar 12, 2014)

Sup guys
Although I cook stick most of the time there are day where gas is really fast for 2 burgers or chicken breast.

I have bought expensive grills in the past....cast iron burners....stainless and what not.

I have never......NEVER got more then 2 years before the burners are shot!!

I did 6 full set replacement burners on one grill for the full 5 year warranty just to make a point to the grill company (Charbroil)

I have a Brinkmann pro series wich will be 5 years old in May and is a complete POS!!
I have rebuilt the insides 3 times and converted to cast iron burners and they are shot now in 2 years.

Does Weber use a higher quality stainless burner?

I have read the best burners are cast aluminum but god they are $4K and up!!

Was going to pick this up in a week or so any thoughts??

Thanks
B


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 12, 2014)

If you are looking for Weber Gas testimonials you have come to the right place. If I had room I would add one to the arsenal  ... may just add on so I can


----------



## dledmo (Mar 12, 2014)

I've been cooking off a Weber Genesis Silver for almost 15 years.  Weber builds a solid grill, go for it!


----------



## Bosko (Mar 12, 2014)

Any burner blow out problems?

I heard in the lower price range Weber uses a cheaper stainless burner


----------



## Max1 (Mar 12, 2014)

I have had a 3 burner Weber for close to 30 years, have yet to replace the burners, the grates, or even the ignitor. Even if the newer lower price Webers use a cheaper stainless Steel burner, they are not as cheap as other grills out there. With all my friends i tell them to buy a Weber's, maybe 10% do, and I only hear good things about their grilling experiences, the other 90% all I ever hear is that their brand new gear has crapped out on them, and they have to spend more money on it to get fixed or whatever. If they would have waited and saved a bit more, they would have saved in the long run with buying the more expensive Weber. 

Think about it?!?


----------



## Bosko (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'll post pics when I get it:supz:


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 15, 2014)

I have been cooking on 159 buck uniflame brand from WW that has been sitting unprotected for 15 years or so. Cooked grand prize winning steaks on it yesterday. Yall might need to man up around here.


----------



## Bosko (Mar 15, 2014)

Thought on this guys?


Char-Broil Gourmet 4-Burner TRU-Infrared Propane Gas Grill with Side Burner-463251913 at The Home Depot


----------



## Uncle Al (Mar 16, 2014)

If you read the product spec...it say that it's made with "low grade stainless" ! Most likely made in china.


----------



## Bosko (Mar 16, 2014)

Here is what happened, I was looking at the Weber Genesis and it is unreal looks like jewelry and is heavy duty.
Depot guy comes up and say you really need to look in the clearance section there is the Charbroil for $200 off and it is the last one in a box!!!

I thought shit that is an unreal price it is 1/2 of the Weber.

So I bought it and said I'll be back to pick it up when I have my truck, I was with a buddy in his car.

I came back and started on the research and sure enough I know the type stainless they are talkin about it is shit tin as far as I'm concerned.

Also rust out problems at the IR grates keeping propane from being ignighted.

No worries just did it as a safety net before someone else bought it and I missed out

I'll credit the buy towards the Weber......


----------



## Bosko (Mar 17, 2014)

Got it done


----------



## Vermin999 (Mar 18, 2014)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## Max1 (Mar 18, 2014)

I was just about ready to slap you, because of the comment you made about a Charbroil!


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 18, 2014)

I agree with V ... SWEET!


----------



## Bosko (Mar 20, 2014)

What a grill!!!!
Cooked 3- 3/4 pound burgers in 1/2 the time of old grill


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 20, 2014)

Bosko .... Stop, Stop, Stop GREAT looking' burger!


----------



## dledmo (Mar 21, 2014)

That's a sharp looking machine and already some great food porn!


----------



## Vermin999 (Mar 21, 2014)

Outstanding looking burger!!! Sounds like another happy Weber customer!!!!


----------



## Bosko (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks guys!
Got the joe rollin right now for some St Louis ribs....I'm seeing land I have not seen in almost 5 Months!!
This Winter has been beyond horrible


----------

